# Happy Birthday Linda !!



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dexter, take mom out for a nice dinner, and make sure to thank her for keeping you looking soo handsome with her grooming skills.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Beth! My husband asked me this morning, how old are you? I told him, "I don't know, I have to figure it out again." Keeping track how old I am is not important to me, it just does not matter.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!:bounce:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDA!!! Have a good day and eat lots of cake and ice cream!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Linda. arty:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Linda. I hope you had a great day.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*We both are Linda*

We both have Black and whites who look sort of similar...and we both have August birthdays. Mine is the 8th...what is yours?

the other Linda
Okimoto


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope you had a Happy Birthday even if it is a late wish.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks! I am enjoying my new pet clippers for my birthday. I see this will be an on-going things for gifts ....Dog stufff!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry I missed this one. Happy Belated Birthday, Linda. Hope you had a great day!
Gina


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It's the 12th of August. Dexter hair needs to grow so I can use my clippers again! Ha! What is really weird is...........my sister-in-law and brother-in-law have birthdays on August 12th.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry I missed it, Linda! Happy birthday !!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Linda!! Enjoy your day and arty: Remember, like wine, we get better with age


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Linda and Linda! :tea::tea:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda, so sorry I missed this thread. Hoping you had a fantastic birthday.


----------

